# Look at my new billy



## ()relics (Jun 13, 2009)

This is Ivan he is a fullblood Boer billy born 12/10/8...He is double registered USBGA/ABGA...and he is mine now....His pedigree includes 7 enoblements...which include: Eggsfile,Concho,Tabu,Wobbles...You will be seeing this exceptional animal on the show circuit soon...as soon as he does his job here.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Congratulations!
He's got a nice butt.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 13, 2009)

he is a goodlooking billy goat.


----------



## lilhill (Jun 13, 2009)

Very nice buck!  Congratulations!


----------



## KareyABohr (Jun 15, 2009)

Looking good!

Maybe you would sell semen straws? I have boar nannies, and I take them two miles down the road to be "studded".  There is just something about the billy goat smell that makes me green. Maybe after I am done having babies it will be different!
I can bend down and kneel in goat poop, cow poo, chicken poo, baby poo, and break abscess--but you get a billy goat in rut around me and my stomach just does summersaults!


----------



## bryce vanderwall (Aug 10, 2009)

thats an awsome boer billy goat and he will win state dad love ya


----------



## dkluzier (Aug 11, 2009)

What a handsome young man!  Congratulations from a nubian lover.  LOL!


----------



## bryce vanderwall (Aug 11, 2009)

are you online dad


----------



## RedStickLA (Aug 12, 2009)

He is a handsome buck!
Congratulations!

Mitzi


----------

